# [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*[Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[Update] Mittlerweile ist auch die Windows Version veröffentlich worden!*

----------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Gestern Abend hat die Jailbreak Entwickler Gemeinde die Bombe platzen   lassen. GreenPoison erstrahlt im neuen Absinthe Update und kümmert sich   ab sofort um das iPhone 4S und das iPad 2. Jedoch scheinen die Server  sehr überlastet zu sein. Wünsche euch schon einmal viel Spaß.*​
Es handelt sich in der Tat beim neuen Greenpoison Tool um einen  untethetered A5 Device Jailbreak für iOS 5.0 und 5.0.1. Die Entwickler rund um Pod2G, Saurik dem Dev Team und Co haben Wort gehalten und die  Gemeinde um ein weiteres nützliches Tool beschenkt. 

Bisher  ist es nur möglich den Jailbreak mit einem Mac durchführen zu können.  Die Windows Version wird jedoch noch folgen. Die ersten  Erfahrungsberichte sind ebenfalls im Kasten und durchaus positiver  Natur.

Es handelt sich bei GreenPois0n Absinthe um ein  einfaches Jailbreak Tool. Insgesamt dauert die  Prodzedur maximal vier Minuten.

Quelle: pod2g-ios
Quelle Bild: hack2learn.org


Rechtliche Hinweise:
Gemäß §69c Nr.2 UrhG könnte der Jailbreak eine sonstige Umarbeitung eines  Computerprogramms (Firmware) darstellen. Dies könnte unter anderem zu einem  Vernichtungsanspruch des Rechteinhabers (§69f I UrhG) und anderen zivilrechtlichen Schritten führen. Die Rechtslage ist in Deutschland noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Die Durchführung und/oder Nutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Beachtet außerdem die Forenregeln (4.4) für nachfolgende Diskussionen.


----------



## locojens (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Wo finde ich hier im PCGHX-Forum den "Gefällt mir NICHT" Button?


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Ein sehr konstruktiver Beitrag... /ironie off


----------



## norse (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

sehr gute Sache, find ich top was die Jungs machen und vokalem dafür KEIN geld verlangen! Sie wollen nichtmal etwas haben.

Einfach spitze, endlich das iphone wieder so nutzen wie es sollte.
Das man dadurch an gecrackte Sachen rankommt ist schade und eine ganz andere Sache, aber der Jailbreak ist eine sehr gute Sache! Viele Funktionen kann man nun hinzufügen die das gerät noch besser machen. und durch den Jailbreak sind schon so einige Funktionen in neue iOS integriert wurden, weil Apple sah, dass sie jeder haben will und nutzt.

schade aber das der thread hier bald zu sein wird, PCGH hat da irgendwie ein Problem mit  schade, zumal sich jeder gute Jailbreaker von den Raubkopieren distanziert und der JB definitiv nicht dafür entwickelt wurde! Aber was Solls, das ist nunmal der Nachteil an einem offenen Betriebssystem, genauso wie bei windows.


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Zeugt auch von großer Toleranz 

Auch wenn ich kein iOS Produkt (mehr) habe
sehe ich das positiv. Der Jailbreak bringt so viele
Möglichkeiten, er macht iOS fast so offen wie Android. 



> Das man dadurch an gecrackte Sachen rankommt ist schade und eine ganz andere Sache, aber der Jailbreak ist eine sehr gute Sache!


Das hat null mit dem Jailbreak zu tun. Durch ihn können aber die Programme die dafür 
benötigt werden installiert werden  Ist aber nicht Ziel der Entwickler des Jailbreaks gewesen.


----------



## norse (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

joa...hab ich doch gesagt? XD als zumindest gemeint


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



norse schrieb:


> schade aber das der thread hier bald zu sein wird, PCGH hat da irgendwie ein Problem mit  schade, zumal sich jeder gute Jailbreaker von den Raubkopieren distanziert und der JB definitiv nicht dafür entwickelt wurde! Aber was Solls, das ist nunmal der Nachteil an einem offenen Betriebssystem, genauso wie bei windows.


 
diese news ist zusammen mit einem MOD überarbeitet worden und entspricht nun den regeln.
danke an pokerclock


----------



## norse (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

top, dann ein lob an dich und pokerclock!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

es ist doch schön zu sehen, dass sich immer einige leute bemühen die welt ein bissl besser zu machen (oder zumindest iOS)


----------



## INU.ID (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Spam und/oder Offtopic entfernt. Bis jetzt noch ohne Punkte zu vergeben, aber wer unbedingt welche möchte - ich hab hier noch n paar rumliegen. 

Bitte beim Thema bleiben, für OT-Beschwerden jeglicher Art bitte den Support/Feedback-Bereich aufsuchen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Das ist aber Schade, dass der Jailbreak nicht für Windows verfügbar ist, ich mein wer benutzt schon nen Mac?


----------



## norse (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

viele 
für window gibts den auch schon! Als CLI, also mit der Konsole. nennt sich cinject


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



winner961 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link per PN . Werde es ausprobieren !!!


  Noch besser kann man ihn nicht verraten? 
Btw. Kennst du eig Google?
@Topic Ach, dann ist ja super, die Mac Nutzer benutzen doch eh keinen JB


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

So seit wenigen Minuten ist auch die Windows Version erschienen. Da hier sämtliche Mods und Admins Stresspusteln bekommen wenn ich den Link poste verzichte ich lieber darauf. Aber hier im Forum ist ja sowieso jeder gegen JB und würde sowas auch nie machen
@*Wa1lock*
Schon einen Punkt bekommen? Wenn nein fress ich einen Besen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



ich558 schrieb:


> So seit wenigen Minuten ist auch die Windows Version erschienen. Da hier sämtliche Mods und Admins Stresspusteln bekommen wenn ich den Link poste verzichte ich lieber darauf. Aber hier im Forum ist ja sowieso jeder gegen JB und würde sowas auch nie machen
> @*Wa1lock*
> Schon einen Punkt bekommen? Wenn nein fress ich einen Besen


 Nope noch nicht, wieso auch? Ist Google etwa verboten? 
Edit: Das ist aber tricky zu finden gewesen


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Sowas dachte ich auch immer aber hier wird dir schon beinahe für das Wort JB alleine eine Verwarnung zugeschickt.
@dj*viper
Die Absinthe Version für Windows kam erst vor wenigen Minuten raus vorher gabs nur den umständlichen Weg über CMD


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



ich558 schrieb:


> Aber hier im Forum ist ja sowieso jeder gegen JB und würde sowas auch nie machen


 
wieso sollte man denn "gegen" das jailbreaken sein?
will mir irgendwie nicht so recht einleuchten.


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



ich558 schrieb:


> Sowas dachte ich auch immer aber hier wird dir  schon beinahe für das Wort JB alleine eine Verwarnung zugeschickt.
> @dj*viper
> Die Absinthe Version für Windows kam erst vor wenigen Minuten raus vorher gabs nur den umständlichen Weg über CMD


laut twitter gibts die windows version seit ca 4h.
verlasse dich bei deinen informationen nicht nur auf eine quelle.


warum darf eigentlich chip.de den jailbreak auf dem eigenen server zum downloaden zur verfügung stellen?


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



dj*viper schrieb:


> warum darf eigentlich chip.de den jailbreak auf dem eigenen server zum downloaden zur verfügung stellen?


 Weil die nicht so Weicheier sind?
Bei Hardwareluxx ist es dasselbe, die haben Threads dazu, DLs etc. 
Im Ernst, keine Ahnung, ist halt so ^^


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Ist ja auch egal jedenfalls kam vor einer halben die "Breaking News" von limerain auf Facebook daher dachte ich er kam gerade raus.  Frag mich auch schon immer warum chip sogar auch Anleitung zum JB veröffentlichen darf und hier eben sofort alles was etwas zu weit geht gelöscht wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Naja das ist Pressefreiheit ^^
Wobei es da auch Grenzen gibt, glaub Heise hat da mal ne Klage verloren ^^


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

jap, heise hat dafür mal ordentlich einen auf den deckel gekriegt. jetzt passen die natürlich extrem auf.
die anderen haben wohl noch keinen ärger gehabt...noch^^


----------



## Rollora (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Noch besser kann man ihn nicht verraten?
> Btw. Kennst du eig Google?
> @Topic Ach, dann ist ja super, die Mac Nutzer benutzen doch eh keinen JB


 nun wir bekommen dauernd von der Firma iPhones und iPads geschenkt, da ist man auch als Nicht-Apple/Mac Lover mit deren Geräten vertraut und versucht sich schon ab und an am Umgehen der vom Hersteller gesetzten Grenzen...

@verlangen kein Geld: naja die werden schon mitschneiden bei den heruntergeladenen, dann teilweise kostenpflichtigen Programmen...


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

*Wer Lust auf Bashing hat, kanns gern versuchen, aber muss mit Punkten rechnen. 

Also zurück zum Thema, oder hier ists dicht.*


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



> @verlangen kein Geld: naja die werden schon mitschneiden bei den heruntergeladenen, dann teilweise kostenpflichtigen Programmen...



Nope. C*dia wurde von Jay Freeman erstellt und wenn jemand Geld von den
Verkäufen von kostenpflichtigen Programmen bekommt, dann er.


----------



## McClaine (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

hm schon lustig. das iOs Betriebssystem, das Kaufargument schlecht hin, erfreut sich einer so großen Beliebtheit eines Jailbreaks.
Lässt somit diverse Vermutungen offen


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



Rollora schrieb:


> nun wir bekommen dauernd von der Firma iPhones und iPads geschenkt, da ist man auch als Nicht-Apple/Mac Lover mit deren Geräten vertraut und versucht sich schon ab und an am Umgehen der vom Hersteller gesetzten Grenzen...
> 
> @verlangen kein Geld: naja die werden schon mitschneiden bei den heruntergeladenen, dann teilweise kostenpflichtigen Programmen...


Ich hab auch nen iPad (2), trotzdem finde ich Mac absoluten (viel zu teuren) Müll 
@Topic Absinth(e) ist schon nen tolles Getränk oder? 
@Infin1ty Der eigentlich Reiz eines JB soll ja in den extra Quellen wie bspw. hack*lo liegen, hab ich gehört


----------



## norse (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

mh sollte jeder für sich selber wissen für was er den JB nutzt

Fängt mit nem Terminal an, SSH, Mailenhancer, diverse schnell tasten zum aktivieren /deaktivieren von einstellungen etc. nur kleine Anpassungen die das iOS echt perfekt machen und den Nutzen im Beruf verbessern.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



norse schrieb:


> mh sollte jeder für sich selber wissen für was er den JB nutzt
> 
> Fängt mit nem Terminal an, SSH, Mailenhancer, diverse schnell tasten zum aktivieren /deaktivieren von einstellungen etc. nur kleine Anpassungen die das iOS echt perfekt machen und den Nutzen im Beruf verbessern.


 Du hast keinen Jailbreak (glaub mir), wenn dann kennst du jemanden der ihn dafür hat 
@Topic Wie lang es wohl dauernd wird, bis Apple nen Update nachschiebt, dass den JB wieder verhindert?


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Beachtet bitte weiterhin die Forenregeln. Ihr könnt hier gerne über den JB diskutieren, aber verkneift euch Aussagen zur eigenen Nutzung. Danke.

*B2T*


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

wäre echt schön, wenn man einmal über JB diskutieren könnte, ohne daß der thread geschlossen wird.
ich habe hoffnung^^


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Beachtet bitte weiterhin die Forenregeln. Ihr könnt hier gerne über den JB diskutieren, aber verkneift euch Aussagen zur eigenen Nutzung. Danke.



äh und warum? 
darf ich auch nicht erzählen, dass ich mein android-handy gerootet hab? 
regeln sind ja gut und schön, aber zu lächerlich sollte es dann doch nicht werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> äh und warum?
> darf ich auch nicht erzählen, dass ich mein android-handy gerootet hab?
> regeln sind ja gut und schön, aber zu lächerlich sollte es dann doch nicht werden.


 Oh Gott, wie war das nochmal?
Irgendwie ist ein Jailbreak eine Modifikation der von Apple geschützten Software und somit eine unrechtmäßige/nicht lizensierte Kopie oder sowas. Das ganze soll verboten sein ^^
Bei Android ist es was anderes, weil 1. der Source Code veröffentlich ist 2. Es nicht lizensiert sein muss
@dj.viper Der hier hält erstaunlich lange


----------



## DaStash (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Beachtet bitte weiterhin die Forenregeln. Ihr könnt hier gerne über den JB diskutieren, aber verkneift euch Aussagen zur eigenen Nutzung. Danke.
> 
> *B2T*


Hallo Poker, dass verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Hier geht es um einen JB, dass wird geduldet aber über die private Nutzung darf man nicht reden? Das macht doch keinen Sinn, schließlich ist es logisch das jenes JB auch genutzt wird. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich da Bonkic´s Meinung an. Entweder man geht konsequent mit solch eine Thematik um und läßt jene Diskussion/ News nicht zu(war auch mal so in meiner Erinnerung) oder man läßt dann auch entsprechnde Debatte zu, die mit solch einer News einhergehen.

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

die mods haben ja nicht die regeln gemacht. es wurde ihnen vorgekaut und nun müssen sie diese befolgen.
find ich auch blöd, daß man nicht offen und ehrlich drüber sprechen kann/darf, aber es gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## DaStash (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Klar, die können nichts dafür aber ich verstehe den Sinn nicht darüber informieren aber nicht diskutieren zu dürfen. Ist doch klar das jene das dann auch nutzen.^^

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Als Betreiber eines deutschen Forums ist man verpflichtet Handlungen (z.B. Beleidigungen) oder Informationen über die rechtswidrige Inhalte offensichtlich werden (die eigene Nutzung eines JB) zu sperren bzw. zu löschen (§10 TMG), sobald man davon Kenntnis erlangt hat. Etwas anderes, als den Gesetzestext zu befolgen, wird hier nicht gemacht. Ich kann leider nicht ändern, dass die Grenze zwischen erlaubten und nicht erlaubten so eng ist.  Für mangelndes Wissen in Sachen Recht schon gar nicht.

Und dank diverser (Fehl-)Urteile in Bezug auf die Auslegung des §10 TMG und der Betreiber-Haftung, wird eben (zu) restriktiv dagegen vorgegangen.

Diskutieren über Sinn und Unsinn eines JB könnt ihr gerne. Das ist drin. So wie man über den Fall Megaupload diskutieren kann. Nur wird die Grenze eben überschritten in dem Moment, in dem ihr von euren eigenen Handlungen erzählt. Sei es nun JB oder eben ein Upload eines aktuellen Kinofilms.

Für die Unterschiede Android versus iOS empfehle ich die aktuelle Pad and Phone. Da ist ein vollständiger (und meines Wissens in diesem Umfang einzigartig in D) Artikel zu dieser Thematik drin.


----------



## DaStash (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Als Betreiber eines deutschen Forums ist man verpflichtet Handlungen (z.B. Beleidigungen) oder Informationen über die rechtswidrige Inhalte offensichtlich werden (die eigene Nutzung eines JB) zu sperren bzw. zu löschen (§10 TMG), sobald man davon Kenntnis erlangt hat. Etwas anderes, als den Gesetzestext zu befolgen, wird hier nicht gemacht. Ich kann leider nicht ändern, dass die Grenze zwischen erlaubten und nicht erlaubten so eng ist.  Für mangelndes Wissen in Sachen Recht schon gar nicht.
> 
> Und dank diverser (Fehl-)Urteile in Bezug auf die Auslegung des §10 TMG und der Betreiber-Haftung, wird eben (zu) restriktiv dagegen vorgegangen.
> 
> ...


 Mhh, verständlich aber ist dann nicht das Verfassen solch einer News eine Art "Anstiftung zu einer Straftat"?   Ich meine die Intension die dadurch erzielt wird sollte doch wohl klar sein, auch wenn es "rechtlich" gesehen i. O. ist. 

p.s.: Dürfte man dann nicht auch über Kekse News verfassen, wenn man dann im gleichen Zug nicht über die Nutzung diskutiert? Denn Kekse an sich sind ja auch nicht verboten sondern nur deren Nutzung. 

@Themenstarter
Nichts gegen die News, ich denke nur das die Nutzung eines JB schon diskutiert werden sollte, wenn man darüber berichtet. 

MfG


----------



## norse (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

wunderbar  super statement! somit hab ich nix mehr zu meckern. hätte nur früher kommen sollen


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, verständlich aber ist dann nicht das Verfassen solch einer News eine Art "Anstiftung zu einer Straftat"?   Ich meine die Intension die dadurch erzielt wird sollte doch wohl klar sein, auch wenn es "rechtlich" gesehen i. O. ist.



Mit dem Jailbreak geht nicht immer auch eine Straftat einher. Der Fall ist eher selten. Wenn dann geht es um zivilrechtliche Verfolgung. Der Fall "Anstiftung zu einer Straftat" liegt nicht vor, da schlichtweg die Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen bei User-News nicht vorliegen.



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Dürfte man dann nicht auch über Kekse News verfassen, wenn man dann im gleichen Zug nicht über die Nutzung diskutiert? Denn Kekse an sich sind ja auch nicht verboten sondern nur deren Nutzung.



Das ist Heise mal zum Verhängnis geworden. In einem Artikel über Programme die den Kopierschutz umgehen können, wurde ein Link zu einer Hersteller-Seite gesetzt: heise online | Erneute Verurteilung wegen Hyperlink auf Antikopierschutzprogramme

Fünf Jahre später (!) hat's der BGH dann gekippt : heise online | Heise vs. Musikindustrie: Begründung des BGH-Urteils gegen Link-Verbot

Mit dieser User-News ist das weitestgehend umschifft worden. Links und Anleitung wurden entfernt und ein deutlicher Zusatz zur Rechtslage eingefügt. Das sollte nun (fast) jedem den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Als Betreiber eines deutschen Forums ist man verpflichtet Handlungen (z.B. Beleidigungen) oder Informationen über die rechtswidrige Inhalte offensichtlich werden (die eigene Nutzung eines JB) zu sperren bzw. zu löschen (§10 TMG), sobald man davon Kenntnis erlangt hat. Etwas anderes, als den Gesetzestext zu befolgen, wird hier nicht gemacht. Ich kann leider nicht ändern, dass die Grenze zwischen erlaubten und nicht erlaubten so eng ist.



einen jailbreak zu nutzen ist aber nicht rechtswidrig, zumindest solange es zu rein privaten zwecken geschieht.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

@Bonkic Solang man nicht hack*lo nutzt 
@Pokerclock Ach stimmt, das Programm kenn ich  Da hats Heise erwischt


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

Tausch das Wort "Nutzen" gegen "Durchführen". Das ist auch zu privaten Zwecken rechtswidrig (du willst auf den §108b UrhG hinaus). Was viele aber nicht wissen, ist dass der §69f UrhG nicht am Durchführenden (rechtl. "Handelnden") den Vernichtungsanspruch festmacht, sondern am Besitzer (ganz selten Eigentümer) der modifizierten Firmware und das trifft die Nutzer. Eine ganz seltene Ausnahme im Urheberrecht, vermutlich eine Folge der "europäischen Herkunft" der §§69a ff. UrhG.

Wenn du die §§-Kette bei zivilrechtlich verfolgbaren unerlaubten Handlungen haben willst > §§69c Nr.2, 69f, 97, 98 UrhG

Strafrechtlich geht, wenn dann nur der §106 UrhG. Wer also nicht gerade vorhat die JB-Firmware auch noch zu verbreiten, wird wenig Bekanntschaft damit machen. Wird ohnehin nur auf Strafantrag verfolgt. 

EDIT

Was in diesem Zusammenhang noch wichtig ist. Der §108b UrhG ist auf Computerprogramme (Firmware) ohnehin nicht anwendbar, da sich dieser auf die §§95a ff. UrhG bezieht. Gerade diese gelten aber nicht für Computerprogramme (§69a V UrhG), auch wenn dort technische Schutzmaßnahmen umgangen werden. Das Umgehen technischer Schutzmaßnahmen ist eine "sonstige Umarbeitung" im Sinne des §69c Nr.2 UrhG.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

so viele gesetzte wegen eigentlich banalem zeugs...danke deutschland  /ironie off

bei manchen dingen habens die amis echt gut^^


----------



## cl55amg (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*



dj*viper schrieb:


> bei manchen dingen habens die amis echt gut^^


 
In anderen aber nicht


----------



## McClaine (25. Januar 2012)

Danke poker fürs löschen meines Beitrags- wieder mal.

Btw: da stand auch was,dass den topic betraf... Aber warum lesen wenn man auch löschen/ausblenden kann 

@topic
Falls die frage nicht unter die "straffälligkeit" fällt:
Was kann man alles mit nem jailbreak machen? Is das vergleichbar mit nem android root?

MfG


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

also du kannst im prinzip die gesamte software nach deinem ermessen anpassen, anderes design, zusätzliche funktionen, usb-speichermöglichkeit usw.


----------



## dj*viper (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

genau, es sind deiner fantasie keine grenzen gesetzt. du kannst machen, wat du willst


----------



## dj*viper (23. April 2012)

*AW: [Update] iPhone 4S und iPad 2 Untethered Jailbreak ab sofort verfügbar!*

bald gibt es einen JB für A5 geräte (4S, ipad3) unter 5.1 

ick freu mir...


----------

